
Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) - ctpide
http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
======
Rezo
PSA: If you're running a HTTP/2 server like NGINX on the 14.04 LTS you'll want
to upgrade to this release.

Google Chrome will no longer support HTTP/2 on vanilla 14.04 after May 15th
[0], even if you're using the latest official upstream NGINX packages. This is
because 14.04 ships with a version of OpenSSL that does not support the ALPN
extension (prior to OpenSSL 1.0.2 you're limited to NPN, now deprecated).
There was a bit of back-and-forth about the exact date, as the change was
originally scheduled for earlier. However, Chrome decided to specifically push
back the date so that there would be an Ubuntu LTS release available with the
required support [1]. If you're still stuck on SPDY, that's going to be
dropped too, so there's really no good reason not to simply use HTTP/2 at this
point.

[0] [http://blog.chromium.org/2016/02/transitioning-from-spdy-
to-...](http://blog.chromium.org/2016/02/transitioning-from-spdy-to-
http2.html)

[1]
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=557197](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=557197)

~~~
fideloper
It looks like Ubuntu 16.04 comes with Nginx 1.9.15, which is both not the
latest stable release (it's a development, aka MAINLINE, release, although
Nginx development branch is pretty stable) and it's one minor version ahead of
Nginx's own development PPA, which is at 1.9.14.

The ppa[1] notes there's a newer version[2] also

[1]
[https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/development](https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/development)
[2]
[https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.9.15-0ubuntu1](https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/1.9.15-0ubuntu1)

~~~
anonova
No, many people get this wrong. Mainline is stable, and
[http://hg.nginx.org/nginx/](http://hg.nginx.org/nginx/) is dev. The labeled
stable version is for distros that have strict upgrade policies.

nginx recommends using mainline over stable: "We recommend that in general you
deploy the NGINX mainline branch at all times." [1]

[1]:
[https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-1-6-1-7-released/](https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-1-6-1-7-released/)

------
ivank
Notes from my 15.10 -> 16.04 upgrade:

1) If you use the nvidia drivers from the graphics-drivers PPA, starting the
default non-root X server will hang with no graphics output. Installing
xserver-xorg-legacy fixes this.

2) LXC+Linux 4.4 seems to be very broken:
[https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1666#issuecomment-21290311...](https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1666#issuecomment-212903111)

3) Pulseaudio now uses shared memory and playing audio inside a firejail will
break the pulseaudio server:
[https://github.com/netblue30/firejail/issues/69#issuecomment...](https://github.com/netblue30/firejail/issues/69#issuecomment-212694241)

~~~
josteink
> LXC+Linux 4.4 seems to be very broken

Seeing as my main use for my current 14.04 install is LXC containers, I think
I will hold off a little then.

Thanks for the warning :)

------
nailer
For anyone packaging software on Linux, this now means every major distro -
Debian, RHEL/CentOS, Arch and now Ubuntu - supports .service files.

No need for bash scripts, custom watchdog and daemonise tools, etc.

~~~
stephenr
> No need for bash scripts

Friends don't let friends write shell scripts targeting bash.

For context: Bash is not available|installed everywhere, and has some inter-
version weirdness.

Write clean, posix-compliant shell scripts (i.e. target /bin/sh commonly
referred to as bourne shell) and you're in a much better position.

On Debian your script will be run by Dash, on OS X it will be run by Bash, on
Ubuntu or RedHat it could be different again, but the point is, they are
specifically running in POSIX mode, so that you get reliable, reproducible
results across systems and even across Bash versions.

~~~
peatmoss
You're getting downvoted to oblivion, but I'm old enough to remember not being
able to take bash for granted. The default shell on some modern systems
(OpenBSD for example) comes to mind as well. I feel this battle has mostly
been lost, however.

~~~
stephenr
HN coolkids downvoting advice that makes software more portable and reliable.
What a fucking shock.

~~~
slavik81
Unless you've actually tested it with a shell other than bash, you should be
marking it as bash. Otherwise it's likely it will not actually be portable
between shells, and you will have made your software less reliable.

I've encountered many scripts written by developers on Fedora that totally
fail over when run on Ubuntu specifically due to using #!/bin/sh when they
really required #!/bin/bash.

~~~
stephenr
Unless you've tested it as a shell script you should be marking it as a recipe
for a banana cream pie.

I specifically said "Write clean, posix-compliant shell scripts"

Do the same developers write Java code in a .cpp file and wonder why it
doesn't work? Or put <?php tags in a .erb template?

Yes, you need to test to make sure that you wrote the correct things.

------
simplicio
Say what you will about Canonical, their whimsical naming scheme has helped
expand my vocabulary of both obscure African mammals and little-used
adjectives.

~~~
bad_user
17.10 might switch to flowers and "Apologetic Anemone" is a proposed name :-)

~~~
zzz157
Abused Albatross? ;[

Afflicted Ass?

~~~
tovmeod
those are the best suggestions yet, they should put that to a vote

------
dz0ny
Mozilla will release Firefox directly via snaps

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2016/04/21/firefox-d...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2016/04/21/firefox-
default-browser-for-linux-users-ubuntu-new-snap-format-coming-soon/)

~~~
hansjorg
What is the significance of this? Doesn't Canonical already update the package
(lagging a day or two behind the official release) for the lifetime of the
Ubuntu version?

~~~
takno
I'd guess that Firefox is a fairly good candidate for this kind of packaging
just because it has relatively few external dependencies, and lots of Mozilla-
specific dependencies which are rarely used by other software

------
aus_
Notably, Xenial is also the first release to bring support for s390x
architecture (ie mainframes).

[0]: [https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/17/ibm-and-canonical-
pla...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/17/ibm-and-canonical-plan-ubuntu-
support-on-ibm-z-systems-mainframe/)

[1]: [https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-
guide/s390x/](https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/s390x/)

------
noisy_boy
> Online searches in the dash are now disabled by default [1]

A welcome and saner default. I'm thinking of moving back to Ubuntu from
LinuxMint (I was thinking of Arch as well but not too confident of being on
the bleeding edge).

[1]:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes)

~~~
takno
I never moved to mint, but I did recommend trying it to some people who really
didn't like unity. I pretty much stopped doing that when they had the security
issues last year. Is that what is prompting you to look at switching back, or
are you just more reconciled to unity in general now?

~~~
noisy_boy
That is one and I read online (can't find the source now) that Mint
development doesn't respect compatibility/play well with other open source
developers. I don't know how much of it is true but for me, compatibility is
important. For almost 5-6 years, I have never formatted my home directory. So
if my distribution is, for example, creating config in a non-compatible
fashion, I won't be able to move to another distro. I know that typically
distros don't modify individual program's dotfile/config etc but I guess I'm a
bit paranoid about it.

------
mhw
Release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes)

Always worth a read before you fire up the installer...

------
fpgaminer
I gotta say, Canonical/Ubuntu has a lot of respect in my book for how
dependable the distro has been over the years. I've been through my fair share
of distros, and one of my employees goes through a new Linux install at least
once a week. Ubuntu is one of the few distros that almost always works. Other
distros will have one problem or another with this machine or that, but put
Ubuntu on there and everything is fine (well, as fine as Linux gets).

A few weeks ago I had to dig up an old 12.04 machine and bring it back to the
modern age. Much to my surprise, I was able to upgrade it all the way to 15.10
with minimal hassle. While the normal apt repos were dead for 12.04, Canonical
keeps around an archived mirror. So you just edit the sources file to point at
the archive, and then you can upgrade from there. Impressive.

Not that Canonical/Ubuntu don't have their warts. The Amazon fiasco, Unity,
their cloud services, etc. And at the end of the day it's still Linux, with
all the problems that brings. But, all things considered, I rate Ubuntu as the
best of the bunch and feel grateful for the gift they give to the community.

~~~
paulddraper
Yeah, take Ubuntu and their repos, throw out Unity, find a way to get a Java
release from the last few years, do the graphics drivers dance, and you have a
very solid, reasonably compatible development environment.

------
kraftman
Been using 16.04 on my XPS 13 for a week or so now, it finally supports nearly
everything (bluetooth is a couple of extra commands) out of the box, and I've
not had any issues so far.

~~~
criddell
Are you happy with battery life? For laptops, I've always stuck with Apple
machines but in my experience even Windows uses less power than Linux.

~~~
smhg
I've been using an XPS 13 for 8 months as my main development machine and
battery life hasn't been an issue. I regularly go out for a (e.g. coffee shop)
working day and I don't have to charge.

There were some issues with earlier Ubuntu/Linux/BIOS versions, but most have
disappeared with new releases. The last one is a palm detection issue with the
touchpad, but it should to be fixed in 16.04. And if you can't wait, at least
you can fix things yourself if you want.

~~~
jakebasile
Are you using the sputnik "developer edition" or the standard retail version
of the XPS 13?

~~~
smhg
The Sputnik version. That indeed reminds me I swapped the wifi card for an
Intel one. Because they are better supported and it was cheap.

The original one was definitely working though.

~~~
tehwalrus
Ooh, can you do that? Broadcom driver drives me up the wall every time I tweak
something...

(Apart from that and the HiDPI, the latter of which is the DE devs' fault, the
laptop is awesome.)

~~~
smhg
This fantastic iFixit (Step 10) has all the details you need:

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Dell+XPS+13+Teardown/36157#s...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Dell+XPS+13+Teardown/36157#s81006)

------
fideloper
Vagrant box for 16.04:
[https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64](https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64)

~~~
zakk
Does it work for you? For me VirtualBox gets stuck into the 'gurumeditation'
state when booting.

~~~
weitzj
Same Problem. Newest VirtualBox newest vagtant 1.8.1

~~~
fideloper
Also same, but have heard better reports from those on Virtuabox 4 instead of
latest Virtuabox 5 :(

I had better luck with
[https://atlas.hashicorp.com/gbarbieru/boxes/xenial](https://atlas.hashicorp.com/gbarbieru/boxes/xenial)
which just got updated a few hours ago.

------
knocte
I love the part about simplifying packaging via 'snap'.

Now, I would love to know, if I'm a maintainer of Foo (and you can get it
today via `apt-get install foo`), how will I be able to start packaging using
snap rather than relying on deb packages that come from debian? I'd love any
feedback, cheers!

~~~
creshal
> I love the part about simplifying packaging via 'snap'.

Bleargh. More container bullshit, now with even less control over it by end
users. Now each tiny library update (think OpenSSL security fixes) will pull
hundreds of "snaps" instead of a single package… assuming the developers even
realize they have to rebuild their snaps.

~~~
criddell
> Now each tiny library update (think OpenSSL security fixes) will pull
> hundreds of "snaps"

Do you think that's worse than the alternative where each tiny (shared)
library update potentially _breaks_ hundreds of programs?

~~~
creshal
ABI breaks from security patches for stable releases, especially of Linux
distributions, happen how often?

In comparison, outdated npm/gem/pip/hipster-package-manager-of-the-week or
docker installations happen how often?

With the former, the burden of updating and testing lies with a small handful
of distribution maintainers. With the latter, every single developer has to
worry about deployment and maintenance.

~~~
cat-dev-null
Distros shouldn't waste time and effort on supporting and packaging language-
specific, high-churn code packages except in very limited circumstances. Let
the language specific-tools do those. Upstream is best, local fragmentation is
wasteful.

------
michaelmior
For anyone like myself who isn't a big fan of the Unity interface, check out
Ubuntu MATE[0]. The MATE desktop environment is very similar to pre-Unity
Ubuntu. It seems like the final 16.04 release hasn't landed yet but I'm sure
it will later today. Ubuntu MATE is also one of the derivative distros that
has been granted LTS status by Canonical.

[0] [https://ubuntu-mate.org/](https://ubuntu-mate.org/)

~~~
edent
I'll second that. Mate is amazing.

I can also recommend Cinnamon.

~~~
noir_lord
Both are great, Xubuntu is excellent and still my goto since it has pretty
much exactly the features I want from a DE.

It's nice to have good choices that use the old paradigms.

XFCE 4.12 pretty much feels exactly like Gnome 2 towards the end.

------
arca_vorago
I've been on 16.04 for a few days now, and while I did have to work through
some bugs (such as sddm and lightdm fighting each other) I've been impressed
so far with the improvements.

Inused to hate on Ubuntu, but on my 2014 Macbook Pro, it was the one distro
that "just worked", and since I mostly run debian servers, I figure Sticking
to the similar ecosystem reduces mental load of switching.

I still have my issues with Shuttleworth and Canonical, but hey, it's linux,
so I can remove the crap I dont like (unlike some things, staring at you
windows 10).

~~~
themodelplumber
Curious what you want to remove in Windows 10. Not an evangelist, just set it
up on a dual-boot refurb for a friend and thought the initial experience
wasn't bad.

~~~
stegosaurus
My experience of Windows 10 is limited to having a look at it in local
computer shops (I've been trying to find a decent cheap laptop to stick Linux
on for a friend).

I clicked the Start Menu. Fully half of it was made up of flashing animated
crap - things moving about, very colourful adverts, the actual things I wanted
to do were obscured by it.

I tried a few machines. They did the same thing. Maybe it's a manufacturer
default.

Hey, maybe it's customizable. I don't know. It just struck me as being so far
from what I think of a computer as being - not a tool to be used, but a
flashy, childish entertainment box, like a children's rainbow cake.

My ego betrays me at this point, I suppose. I don't understand how the
engineers at Microsoft got to this point.

It reminds me a lot of the Xbox 360 dashboard. That was the point I left
'mainstream' video gaming - it felt like my hackery, fun world had turned into
a world of consuming advertising, of subscribing, of being someone else's
plaything. Perhaps it was always like that, and I was too young to see?

~~~
RaleyField
Right click, turn live tile off. I don't know why you even bother with Linux
if you didn't even try the first logical graphical gesture that one can
reasonably expect to lead to fixing this problem. You can even remove most/all
default tiles, like any sane poweruser would do. The same as in Windows 8. On
live tiles - Apple has dashboard that has seen more success than widgets on
Vista+, Microsoft decided to push some of this functionality on live tiles, so
that you can have an app launcher that doubles as a widget when you want to
display information on it, but that functionality is optional. If it was off
on all default tiles then nobody would know about it, so it'd be a bad
default.

What I'd want to know about Windows 10 though, and Google seems not to deliver
anything beyond bullshit articles on how to disable it or useless
scaremongering blogspam - clearly enumerated and sourced list of information
telemetry subsystem captures and sends back to mothership and what parts can
be reliably disabled without resorting to shady third-party apps.

~~~
stegosaurus
I think you missed the part of my comment that mentioned me being in a
computer store - I just played with it for ten seconds to check out the
keyboard and touchpad of the machines, I have no plans to use Windows 10 thus
no need to try to disable it. Useful to hear that it is possible though! :)

WRT disabling telemetry - probably the best way to go about it would be to set
up a firewall or similar and try to kill all outgoing to microsoft.com. Turn
it back on for updates and hope that they don't just send everything then, I
guess. Disabling individual parts sounds like a losing game - you're running
an MS kernel, if they want to do it they'll just do it.

~~~
RaleyField
> I think you missed the part of my comment that mentioned me being in a
> computer store

Not really. You mentioned Linux, you should be able to right click.

> probably the best way to go about it would be to set up a firewall or
> similar and try to kill all outgoing to microsoft.com

It wouldn't be.

1\. I don't want to kill updates. 2\. I'm more interested in whether I should
trust Microsoft. If the telemetry sends how many times I opened built-in
whether app and such then I suppose I'm fine with that. I'm also fine with
online searches in start menu if they can be turned off, as well as services
related to Cortana if they can be turned off. I wouldn't be okay with Windows
scanning my computer and sending telemetry on what third-party software I use
or documents I view. There were articles on the internet that were later
debunked, but I can't seem to find something well sourced on what exactly is
going on beyond tutorials on how to turn various knobs.

------
creshal
Small warning: Ubuntu's "do you want to upgrade" popup window defaults to
"yes". Had to find that out the hard way when a user hit Enter the wrong
moment and was suddenly sitting in front of a bricked system.

~~~
amelius
Is upgrade failing in general or in this specific case only?

~~~
creshal
I've no idea. `apt install -f` fixed everything and I didn't bother probing
into it further.

(We only have Ubuntu on two machines, everything else is Arch or Debian.)

~~~
bsharitt
I had a similar experience upgrading my laptop(though I initiated the upgrade
on purpose). Just crapped out, but an apt install -f followed by a dist-
upgrade fixed it all and it seems to have worked.

------
ajdlinux
PowerPC/ppc64el, System z and ARM/Raspberry Pi server images available at:
[http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/](http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/)

~~~
donpdonp
Where are the rest of the releases?

------
bunx
After 3 or so hours ubuntu 16.04 finally installed & what lovely surprise,no
launcher a big black cross instead of mouse cursor & slower than a bowl of
soup warming up in the freezer, can someone please advise me how to get this
running properly. Many thanks.

------
uuuuu
Is an update from 14.04 painless or would you recommend reinstalling? I'd like
some newer packages but don't really feel like setting up the whole system
again with a reinstall.

~~~
majewsky
If you don't feel a particular urge to upgrade right now, it's probably not a
bad idea to wait for the first service pack (16.04.1), which usually comes a
few months later. Most kinks should be ironed out by then.

------
csense
They should just stop publishing MD5SUMS for new releases. By now, everybody
should have gotten the word that MD5 has been broken.

The security of the MD5 has been severely compromised, with its weaknesses
having been exploited in the field, most infamously by the Flame malware in
2012. The CMU Software Engineering Institute considers MD5 essentially
"cryptographically broken and unsuitable for further use". [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5)

~~~
thieving_magpie
I've always wondered this but felt too embarrassed to ask, screw it. Let's say
the ubuntu 16 iso is infected with some kind of malware by a 3rd party. If
they have control of the file, would they not have control of the checksum
displayed on the site? I can understand if the checksum is spread to other
sites for cross-reference but I'm having trouble seeing why a checksum from
the same location as the file you're downloading is worth anything.

Any insight?

~~~
lwf
If you have an existing Ubuntu system you trust, you can verify the
authenticity of this release via:

    
    
      $ gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg --verify SHA256SUMS{.gpg,}
      gpg: Signature made Thu 21 Apr 2016 10:40:38 UTC using DSA key ID FBB75451
      gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
      gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
      gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
      Primary key fingerprint: C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632  CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451
      gpg: Signature made Thu 21 Apr 2016 10:40:38 UTC using RSA key ID EFE21092
      gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
      gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
      gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
      Primary key fingerprint: 8439 38DF 228D 22F7 B374  2BC0 D94A A3F0 EFE2 1092
    
      $ sha256sum --ignore-missing -c SHA256SUMS
      ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
    

(You can ignore the `WARNING`s above, since you're explicitly telling `gpg` to
use a keyring you trust)

~~~
thieving_magpie
I see. I'll do that from now on, that's pretty reassuring.

------
e12e
Another interesting tidbit, this version comes with

Cephfs v10.2.0 Jewel: "This major release of Ceph will be the foundation for
the next long-term stable release. (...) This is the first release in which
CephFS is declared stable and production ready!"

[http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/release-
notes/](http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/release-notes/)

------
lobo_tuerto
I wonder why Canonical don't have an HTTPS version for this page.

------
chippy
From some sources, I've heard that it appears that those with AMD graphics
will suffer a downgrade in performance until the point release in June. I
think by June, the open source AMD drivers should be up to speed or have the
same features as the previous flgrx ones. From what I gather it's more like a
downgrade in supported features.

I think this is just an issue if you are doing 3D graphics work or gaming.

~~~
fulafel
Most people with AMD graphics have been using the open source drivers and will
just see all around improvements.

edit: Also, you can get Vulkan with the new drivers.

~~~
rleigh
This very much depends upon whether you want the latest OpenGL 4.x features or
not. Compute shaders, etc. Most people won't notice, but if you want to
develop or use applications using these features, the open drivers aren't yet
up to par, so for these cases it is indeed a major downgrade.

~~~
tormeh
Only temporarily. The closed source ones are legacy now, afaik. I believe AMD
has said they want to only use open source drivers with closed source plugins;
i.e. hybrid drivers.

Anyone know if it's going to be the same on Windows? Open source with
proprietary plugins?

------
therealmarv
If somebody needs a Vagrantfile for testing:
[https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/555f7efc1c55ffa288bca091...](https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/555f7efc1c55ffa288bca09191e4e705)

but it seems even Ubuntus Server are not speedy today (Atlas server are also
slow)

(Update) it seems I'm getting an error with it :/

    
    
      The guest machine entered an invalid state while waiting for it
      to boot. Valid states are 'starting, running'. The machine is in the
      'gurumeditation' state. Please verify everything is configured
      properly and try again.
      
      If the provider you're using has a GUI that comes with it,
      it is often helpful to open that and watch the machine, since the
      GUI often has more helpful error messages than Vagrant can retrieve.
      For example, if you're using VirtualBox, run `vagrant up` while the
      VirtualBox GUI is open.
      
      The primary issue for this error is that the provider you're using
      is not properly configured. This is very rarely a Vagrant issue.

~~~
alyandon
If you've recently upgraded to VirtualBox 5.0.18 you might try downgrading to
5.0.16 as I had a similar issue earlier this week.

~~~
therealmarv
I've updated to the VirtualBox 5.0.19 test build which also fixes that. Bad
timing for Ubuntu:
[https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Testbuilds](https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Testbuilds)

------
ausjke
Hope DigitalOcean and Linode will support 16.04 quickly. Can't wait.

~~~
andrewsomething
16.04 is available on DO now!

------
gnoway
In case anyone's looking here first, ISOs are available here:

[http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/](http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/)

For some reason these are not linked yet from the 'Downloads' page at
ubuntu.com.

~~~
nikolay
... but not here: [https://cloud-
images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/](https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/)

~~~
tsukassa
I want this so bad.

------
nik736
So we finally got Native ZFS with 16.04? :-)

~~~
matt4077
ZFS is only enabled for their new containers (X<something I can't remember>)
for now.

~~~
davidmichael
I haven't tried it but I think if you do a manual install and format disks as
zfs you could have a zfs root filesystem with 16.04.

~~~
bsg75
There was an issue in the beta where the installer would not recognize ZFS
volumes for the boot installer. Will be verifying if still an issue as soon as
I can.

~~~
bsg75
[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-
Ubu...](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-
Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem)

[https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-
zfs/issues/188](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/issues/188)

------
tard
what are they going to do when they run out of letters in the alphabet?

~~~
poooogles
Go back round again with new animal names.

~~~
gnoway
This appears to be the correct answer. Backed up here:

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames)

~~~
provemewrong
Would Ubuntu 20.04 Fiery Fox be considered copyright infringement?

------
xd1936
Does anybody know what packages are going to be bundled as Snaps, and what
packages will still be debs? Firefox? Libreoffice?

~~~
dz0ny
User apps

[https://paste.sh/zaodLcyn#uLrtH-
WS00hxtIJTYVEgE9zS](https://paste.sh/zaodLcyn#uLrtH-WS00hxtIJTYVEgE9zS)
#horrible hn text editor

~~~
rawfan
That's a completely different list than the (shorter) one I get.

------
jontro
Great! Finally php7 support out of the box

~~~
aorth
Indeed! And the release notes linked to a good resource on configuration
changes requires for Nginx + PHP7.0:

[http://dark-net.net/?p=125](http://dark-net.net/?p=125)

------
JdeBP
It will be interesting to see how long it takes, and indeed whether it happens
at all, for UbuntuBSD and Ubuntu on Windows NT's Linux subsystem (which
currently defaults to Ubuntu 14.04, although people have already installed
things like Fedora on it) to catch up.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11326457)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11542089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11542089)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415985)

------
abledon
>Support for scaling cursors in HiDPI environments

So 4k resolution support is becoming recognized here?

~~~
themodelplumber
This reminds me, I'd really like to know what to expect with a 4K monitor in
16.04.

~~~
patwolf
I've been running 16.04 beta for the past month on a Thinkpad P70 with a 4k
display, and scaling has been great. The OS UI elements (like menu bars) can
be scaled to any size.

Most applications seem to work out of the box. The ones that have given me the
most problems are a handful of desktop apps implemented in an embedded browser
(like Spotify) where I have to set an extra command flag to properly scale.

~~~
themodelplumber
That's great to hear, thanks. I'm using Xubuntu most of the time but I'll
probably give it a shot and upgrade myself.

------
gravypod
So when will I be able to `sudo do-release-upgrade`? Does not seem to be
working on my end. I'm using Xubuntu.

~~~
abrowne
Are you on 15.10 or 14.04 LTS? For the latter, I think not until 16.04.1 is
released. Otherwise, probably soon.

~~~
gravypod
I'm on xubuntu 15.10.

~~~
abrowne
You can always do `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` (for development version), but
it should work in the next 24 hours.

------
nikolay
Unfortunately, the EC2 images [0] are not available yet!

[0]: [https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/](https://cloud-
images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/)

------
elinchrome
If I have a software RAID that I created under MINT using `mdadm`. will the
partition work the same after installing Ubuntu 16.04 or will I have to re-
synch the volumes?

~~~
e12e
AFAIK mdadm has been stable for years (one of the reasons why I prefer
software raid to hardware raid). As long as you boot into anything resembling
a recent Linux kernel along with a userspace with mdadm support, you should be
fine.

If in doubt, boot from a live-cd/usb and see if you can mount your drives ok.

------
bad_user
I've been using Beta 2 on my laptop. Seems to be a solid release.

------
iris-digital
Looking forward to trying Python 3.5, it's in the repo.

------
orf
Yay, "apt install". At last!

~~~
cataphract
"apt" has been available since 14.04 (trusty).

------
MarkMc
Is there any way I can download Ubuntu securely? They don't seem to have an
HTTPS link to the .iso file

~~~
__david__
You can verify the integrity of your download with the SHA256SUMS file. You
can verify _that_ with the SHA256SUMS.gpg file.

------
jkot
Anyone using Kubuntu 16.04? I am thinking about moving to Fedora.

~~~
mayhew
If you're interested in KDE on Fedora 23, I haven't tried it but I've seen
this [1] which may persuade you to find another distro for KDE.

[1]
[https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2015-October/0...](https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kde/2015-October/016315.html)

